# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  در خواست لینک دانلود کریستال ریپورت 9.2

## javadt

من توی یکی از تاپیک ها خوندم که بهترین ورژن کریستال برای vb ورژن 9.2 هست
حالا از دوستان کسی لینک دانلودش رو داره؟
حجمش هم اگر زیاد بود مهم نیست
با تشکر

----------


## Asad.Safari

USE GooGle 

http://crystal-reports.software.informer.com/9.2

موفق باشید

----------


## javadt

اما این که کریستا نبود 
بعد از دانلود CRD رو نصب کرد و خبری از کریستال نبود
لطفا یکی لینک کریستال رو بده که خیلی گیرم
با تشکر

----------


## sh2007

دوست من حجمش خيلي بالاست بخري باصرفه تره

----------


## javadt

مشکلی نداره
لطفا لینک دانلودش رو بدید
با تشکر

----------


## vahid_khasal

سلام تو بازار نسخه های جدید تر هست ولی قدمی نیست (البته بهبهان زندگی میکنم)
تو نت هم که واسه فروش نیست 
لینک دانلودهای که پیدا میکنم همشون لینکهاشون خراب شده
یکی یه لینک دروست بذاره 
ممنون

----------

